# Coastal Bend



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Anybody have any reports on the Trial?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Second or third hand report: quad with out of order flyer and off to the side dink bird as the go-bird. Two reitred. The sun was a factor early, making the gunners and birds hard to see. Early work was poor, but I assume it got better as the sun got higher. That's all I know. Hope I get to run tonight.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Results of the Q. Congrats to Tonkah Zee OOmah (Peanut) owned & handled by Charles Mize... 1st place. J. L. M.'s TEXAS TASER owned by John Marr handled by Jim Beck... 2nd place. Misty Moon River Concerto owned & handled by David Carpenter... 3rd place. Landrys Thunder and Glory owned & handled by Francis Landry... 4th place! Way to go!


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Open has 20-25 dogs left to run in the 1st series.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to all in the Qual

Especially team South Dakota with Peanut, owned & handled by Charles Mize and Taser, owned by John Marr and handled by Jim Beck. 

I know these dogs and trainers and its great to see them finish # one and two. 

Good job guys!


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Any updates on the open or AM?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

George C. Tull said:


> Any updates on the open or AM?


Heard 41 back to 2nd in open. Sorry no #'s.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

George C. Tull said:


> Thanks Bob.


If I hear anymore will let you know. I just know Jim Beck had 3 back to land blind including training buddy of mine's Tug owned by Sol and Mary Jo Semmler.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Bob,

If you get the numbers could you post them up? Thanks.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Todd Caswell said:


> Bob,
> 
> If you get the numbers could you post them up? Thanks.


 Will do Todd.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Eight more to run on the Open water blind in the am. Am finished the first series this evening. 21 back for the land blind. Beautiful sunny day here today and the same is forcasted for tomorrow.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

open started the third and ended with about 6 or so to run tommrrow morning. tough blind with a poision bird that is not picked up.callbacks so far have been generous. however there have been a fair number of dogs that have picked up the poision so far. I didn't see mike judas 1st series marks but he looks like he's in really good shape after the land blind and water blind.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Derby 4th series tomorrow morning at 9am... 7 dogs back.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

RodneyB46 said:


> open started the third and ended with about 6 or so to run tommrrow morning. tough blind with a poision bird that is not picked up.callbacks so far have been generous. however there have been a fair number of dogs that have picked up the poision so far. I didn't see mike judas 1st series marks but he looks like he's in really good shape after the land blind and water blind.




Anyone have callbacks? Numbers?


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Derby placements?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Derby Placements:

1 - 18
2 - 16
3 - 17
4 - 5
RJ - 2
Jam - 12

I am pretty sure this is correct.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats to Team Dynamic and the Carlson's for Cabo's Derby third place.

Bill


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

RodneyB46 said:


> I didn't see mike judas 1st series marks but he looks like he's in really good shape after the land blind and water blind.


Black or brown dog?


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats to Dave S,Mary T, Chuck S 123 in the AM

Jimmy


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you know which dogs?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

1st Torch - Seivert
2nd Lola - Tatum
3rd Taco - Morehouse
4th Yukon - Schweikert
RJ Dakotah - Mize
Jams, 3, 35, 49, 63

(My apologies if I have 3rd & 4th backwards).

Congratulations to all. A tough field and equally challenging set-ups.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Open results?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

2-Dogs said:


> 1st Torch - Seivert
> 2nd Lola - Tatum
> 3rd Taco - Morehouse
> 4th Yukon - Schweikert
> ...


1st place was to Rocker-Seivert


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

mikebeadle said:


> Open results?




I know for sure that Dave Rorem won 1st and 2nd... 1st was Tie owned by Tom Watson and 2nd, I am not sure!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Judas & Dozer on 3rd place in the Open.!!

Dave & Glenda


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations to Taco and Loren Morehouse for the Am 3rd. Pretty good for a dog that hasn't run a trial in about a year & has had multiple surgeries. Philip Carson


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congratulations to Mike Judas & Dozer on 3rd place in the Open.!!
> 
> Dave & Glenda


Congrats on the Am win!!

Rocker is Dozer's littermate, isn't he? What's he need for his titles? He's got to be close.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Thank you, Doug. Rocker is Dozer's littermate. He needs 1 point for his AFC & 1 1/2 to qualify.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Loren and Taco!!! Great news!


----------



## Mike Judas (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocker and Dozer are my pups....you really get a great feeling when you see these pups do well.... GO ROCKER Mike Judas


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Mike on your Open placement. Nice job in a very tough and deep field.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Big congrats Mike!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Tom Watson, just saw on EE that your dog won the open!


----------

